# C'est parce que j'ai une petite érection...



## da capo (3 Février 2009)

C'est parce que j'ai une petite érection en voyant les nouveaux Ap de...





Non, mais, depuis le temps, vous êtes encore là !

*Pourquoi ?*

Moi je l'ai dit : voir ses AP me transporte.

Mais vous, c'est quoi qui vous pousse à rester collé devant votre écran sur macgé ?


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

Mon clavier est tellement pourri que j'ai les doigts collés dessus


----------



## dool (3 Février 2009)

je me pose si souvent la question...je crois que je guette les signaux de vie des gens que j'apprécie...je ramasse les poils au fond du bac de douche, les mouchoirs usagés sous les lits et à côtés des claviers, je cherche les traces d'épiderme sur les miroirs ou laissés dans la poussières quand ceux qui cherchaient à déterminer le temps passé y ont glissé leur doigt...
Je guette ces AP aussi  et certains autres...juste pour voir si le sourire y est...et des fois je cherche à sourire moi aussi avec les mots si fameux de certains vieux roublons mais c'est plus rare...parceque ben vous savez quoi. :rateau:


PS : même à moi il me pousse une érection parfois par la même cause...mais moi je le cache mieux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Mais vous, c'est quoi qui vous pousse à rester collé devant votre écran sur macgé ?



Au début, c'était pour trouver des réponses.

Puis ce fut pour en donner.

Et enfin, pour croiser des personnes, échanger des idées et des choses banales.

Mais maintenant, plus rien me pousse à rester collé devant macgé, et j'attends que Benjamin supprime mon compte.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

j'attends de voir nos vieux chauves se faire ramass' pour des nioubs


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> C'est parce que j'ai une petite érection en voyant les nouveaux Ap de...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'as rien dit du tout, oui !!!! Les AP de qui ????

Je vais essayer de répondre à ta question, quand même. Une fois n'est pas coutume, et puis je réponds toujours aux amis 

Essayer, d'abord, parce que je ne suis vraiment pas sûr d'en connaître la réponse.
Essayer encore, parce qu'il y en a plusieurs des réponses, finalement.
Essayer enfin, parce qu'à mon avis, y'a pas mal de personnes qui doivent se demander ce que je fous là encore 

D'abord, j'y viens par habitude. Aussi par dépendance. Lancer safari sans passer par les forums, ça fait bizarre. Et je me rends compte (depuis longtemps, en plus !!!) du côté pathologique de cette raison.

J'y viens en colère, de plus en plus souvent. Je le déplore. Parce que je ne retrouve plus les amis que j'y avais.

Mais j'y viens avec plaisir encore, parce que je retrouve encore des amis qui y sont restés.

J'y viens pour voir des temps passés s'effacer. Pour constater ce qui vient les remplacer avec dépit parfois, amusement trop rarement. J'y viens pour essayer de continuer à témoigner que ce qui fut existe toujours, au moins en partie. J'y viens pour me défouler. J'y viens pour m'y distraire. J'y viens pour y jouer le rôle que j'y tiens, comme tout le monde. J'y viens pour pouvoir continuer à en détester certains. J'y viens pour voir les photos de la cave.

Et j'y viens aussi pour ses AP 



Alors&#8230; quelle est la bonne raison dans tout ça ?


----------



## jugnin (3 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> C'est parce que j'ai une petite érection en voyant les nouveaux Ap de...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, tout comme toi, ce sont mes autoportraits, tiens.

Quelle question.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben, tout comme toi, ce sont mes autoportraits, tiens.
> 
> Quelle question.


*Sindanárië fout une paire de baffes à jugnin
*


----------



## Lastrada (3 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> *Pourquoi ?*



*Parce que*

C'est mardi soir.
Et que le mardi est le jour où on va sur MAcG.
Le lundi soir, c'est le soir où on va chez ta mère, mais le mardi soir, c'est le soir où on va sur MacG.
 Il n'y a rien de bon à la télé. Toutes les conditions sont réunies.



[YOUTUBE]WGOohBytKTU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## twk (3 Février 2009)

J'en suis venu à oublié ce qui me pousse à aller sur MacG, après tout il n'y a peut être pas de raisons, juste l'envie


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Février 2009)

Merci da capo d'avoir posé cette question, qui me taraude presque chaque semaine.
J'ai une consommation assidue, quotidienne du forum. Presque exclusivement du Bar©. Pourtant, je ne poste que sporadiquement. 
Néanmoins, je suis tout ce qui s'y passe. 
Les allégeances, les amitiés, les amours, les hordes... Je suis.
Pourquoi ?
C'est simple : au fil des années et des fils, même sans y contribuer à part par mes lectures (ce qui n'est pas si anodin), j'ai appris à connaitre certains à travers ce qu'ils laissent. 

AP, coups de gueule, contributions diverses plus ou moins opportunes, tout ceci m'intéresse.

J'aime découvrir l'humanisme que cachent les plus hostiles avatars. LeChat, Ponk...Patoch...
J'aime découvrir l'intelligence que cachent les traits d'humour les plus trash. Bobby, jugnin, rezba...
J'aime découvrir la sensibilité que cachent les plus sensuels des gribouillages de la horde. tirhum, mado...
Enfin, j'aime les archives, les bas-fonds.

Tout ceci m'inspire.

Ma consommation du Bar est sans doute égoïste.

Mais qu'importe.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Sans doute et naturellement égoïste, oui. C'est tout a fait rassurant de voir que certaines personnes, sensées, comprennent encore a quoi sert le bar. Et ça justifie qu'on souhaite préserver cette fonction unique et inattendue de cet endroit qu'on veut nous faire passer pour léger et accessible a n'importe qui, fût-ce pour  y raconter n'importe quoi. 


Non. Décidément, le bar n'est pas une poubelle destinée a recueillir les fruits blets de l'oisive inactivité de ceux qui nous envahissent a présent. 

SWITCHERS !!
KEEP OFF THE BAR !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Pas trop le choix.
Je suis enfermé dans une cave.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2009)

Je viens parce que je suis banni de l'informatique facile.


----------



## jugnin (4 Février 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'aime découvrir l'humanisme que cachent les plus hostiles avatars. LeChat, Ponk...Patoch...
> J'aime découvrir l'intelligence que cachent les traits d'humour les plus trash



Je traduis : elle est en train de dire que vous êtres bien gentils, dans le fond, bien que pas très finauds. 


Ce sujet m'a fait penser à un autre ouvert voilà plus de deux ans, par un membre (de plus) en quête de matériau pour une étude socio-statistique (de plus). Il demandait alors quel lien entretenaient les personnes de macG. Voici ce que j'y avais répondu, à l'époque :



jugnin a dit:


> Alors que j'étais encore tout jeune inscrit, j'étais tombé sur une phrase de Patochman, rouge et énorme (évidemment) qui disait un truc comme _"Les mendiants de l'amitié m'emmerdent !"_
> 
> Alors je n'ai plus laissé que des posts froids et impersonnels, ne voulant point l'irriter.
> 
> ...



C'est encore assez vrai, à ceci près que deux ans de plus ont passé. Mes lieux ont changé, mon entourage également. Mais le forum reste. Pas le même, nan, mais c'est tout de même une sorte de repère. Ou de repaire, si on considère mon enfermement au Bar. La dernière fois que j'ai passé du temps dans les forums techniques, c'était à l'époque épique de la chasse aux lapins. Un souvenir parmi d'autres ici. Mine de rien, y'en a pas mal.

Je souscris assez aux propos développés par steph et backcat, donc. J'aime apprendre à apprécier des individus sous leurs avatars, et j'aime aussi ne pas en aimer d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Je viens ici parce que, selon la phrase d'un ami cher, « sans moi vous n'êtes rien, avec moi vous n'êtes pas grand-chose. »


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2009)

Contrairement à ce que Lord Thézien essaye de faire croire, je ne viens ici pour rien d'autre que moi. 
Pour relire ma prose passée, et voir le vernis de l'immortalité recouvrir ces perles littéraires, phares de la poésie au désormais pays de l'ennui et de la médiocrité switcheuse.
Le reste, je m'en tamponne le coquillard comme des premières règles de Doquéville. 
À part la chute de reins de stéphaaaanie, les ombres de mado, les courbes de craquou, et le sourire de dool.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Contrairement à ce que le bouffi orthézien essaye de faire croire, je ne viens ici que pour relire ma prose passée Le reste, je m'en tamponne le coquillard comme des premières règles de Doquéville.


Tes doigts sont souillés par l'encre de l'amertume depuis ce jour où je t'ai limogé. La rancune est ton vêtement. Tu dois avoir bien froid et cette idée me plaît.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tes doigts sont souillés par l'encre de l'amertume depuis ce jour où je t'ai limogé. La rancune est ton vêtement. Tu dois avoir bien froid et cette idée me plaît.



Ça m'embête que tu ais justement citée la partie que j'ai modifiée. Sache, crapaud du Béarn, que si tu venais plus souvent, mon assiduité enflerait de même, afin de profiter du plaisir de t'agonir en public. Tu as pris ta retraite, et seuls les simples d'esprits guettent encore tes saillies ramollies par la fréquentation des quadras désuvrés azuréens.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2009)

Qu'est-ce qu'il disait, jptk ? J'ai pas suivi, j'avais un sketch en cours.
Xavier, reviens !


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

*Vous me faîtes vraiment chier des fois, Stéphanie aurait été la 1ère a en rire, elle aurait tout de suite compris car elle me connaît bien, je cite volontairement le passage où elle parle de "TRASH", j'en donne un exemple ostentatoire et vous, vous vous vautrez comme des bites dans le 1er degré, c'est à pleurer... *


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'il disait, jptk ? J'ai pas suivi, j'avais un sketch en cours.
> Xavier, reviens !


Jptk disait la chose suivante, à propos du post de _biiiiiiiiip_ : 



			
				cette petite frappe de JPTK a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais tu m'as oublié _biiiiiip_



La citation n'est pas tout à fait exacte, mais presque. 


A ton service.


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La citation n'est pas tout à fait exacte, mais presque.



Mon super POST revit grâce à toi merci !!


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *Vous me faîtes vraiment chier des fois, Stéphanie aurait été la 1ère a en rire, elle aurait tout de suite compris car elle me connaît bien, je cite volontairement le passage où elle parle de "TRASH", j'en donne un exemple ostentatoire et vous, vous vous vautrez comme des bites dans le 1er degré, c'est à pleurer... *



Ah, oui, maintenant que tu le dis.
C'est que, vois-tu, Amok, qui passe plus de temps à lutiner les filles qu'à en parler, à une conception restrictive du second degré utilisable envers les femmes. 
Et "grosse pute", finalement, ne lui parait devoir être utilisé qu'envers les boudins qu'on ne peut pas sauter. Catégorie dans laquelle Stephaaanie ne rentre pas, visiblement.


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, oui, maintenant que tu le dis.
> C'est que, vois-tu, Amok, qui passe plus de temps à lutiner les filles qu'à en parler, à une conception restrictive du second degré utilisable envers les femmes.
> Et "grosse pute", finalement, ne lui parait devoir être utilisé qu'envers les boudins qu'on ne peut pas sauter. Catégorie dans laquelle Stephaaanie ne rentre pas, visiblement.



En plus quand j'avais demandé à Stéphanie si je pouvais la sauter elle m'avait dit "désolé j'ai un copain"


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2009)

En fait, je continue à venir ici parce que j'y ai rencontré des gens extraordinaires, que j'ai aimé sincèrement. Et que d'autres me paraissent encore à découvrir.


----------



## jugnin (4 Février 2009)

J'allais répondre à ton mp, mais puisque tu cries encore à l'injustice, je m'en vais te répondre ici. J'ai saisi le second degré, mais force est de constater qu'on n'est pas tous égaux dans la pratique de cette discipline.



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *Vous me faîtes vraiment chier des fois, *



A ton service.



> *Stéphanie aurait été la 1ère a en rire, elle aurait tout de suite compris car elle me connaît bien, je cite volontairement le passage où elle parle de "TRASH", j'en donne un exemple ostentatoire et vous, vous vous vautrez comme des bites dans le 1er degré, c'est à pleurer... *


Le fait est que, second degré ou pas, il est des propos qui arrivent à m'irriter. Surtout le matin. Et, vois-tu, même, même lorsqu'un ami (et on n'est pas amis, hein ?) vient à s'adresser à elle en ces termes, je lui mets une torgnole. Verbale ou physique, en fonction de la constitution du gaillard. Et pour ça, je ne demande pas l'avis de l'intéressée. Les liens fraternels sont ainsi faits.

J'en resterai là.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Sache, crapaud du Béarn, que si tu venais plus souvent, mon assiduité enflerait de même, afin de profiter du plaisir de t'agonir en public. Tu as pris ta retraite, et seuls les simples d'esprits guettent encore tes saillies ramollies par la fréquentation des quadras désuvrés azuréens.


Je suis de ces crapauds dont les princes sont faits. Il t'est à jamais interdit l'espoir de t'ébattre un jour dans la mare où ma nage dessine de fines arabesques irisées.
Mon silence n'est pas une retraite : mon silence c'est encore moi qui pense, moi qui suis. Ce silence-là se passe d'un public et rien ne saurait le flétrir, pas même la boue qui jaillit de tes mains. Et dans la saveur des tonic azuréens, tes mots n'ont plus que l'importance des gouttes d'eau que mon pouce chasse à la surface du verre froid.


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Février 2009)

Non, je ne sais pas ce que je fais là
Et ça me navre


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2009)

Vous oubliez parfois que nous sommes sur un espace ouvert à tous, pas dans un apparte entre amis qui se connaissent bien. Ici, on peut aller loin, mais dans ce cas il faut semer des indices qui rendent le message compréhensible (ou qui permettent de le situer) pour un posteur lambda qui ne va pas simplement comprendre que tout peut se dire au bar, sans aucune retenue du posteur ou modération.

La prochaine fois qu'un nioub va insulter un autre posteur, il me répondra quoi ? "Pourquoi JPTK a t-il le droit de le faire et pas moi ?". T'as raison : à nous de gérer. A nous de lui expliquer que vous êtes potes dans la vraie vie (ce que j'ignorais), et que donc tu peux tout te permettre. A moi d'ignorer les appels à la modération que je reçois et qui valent, c'est bien connu, bien moins que ce que tu penses. T'as pas à faire le moindre effort, juste a consommer et tu nous emmerde. Dont acte.

Maintenant, fin du bord cadre. T'as eu une infraction, ca va te pourrir la vie, désolé : je ne pensais pas que tu y prétais autant de sentiment.


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

ah bah les liens du sang hein c'est comme ça, je peux pas t'en vouloir Jugnin 

On se retrouve sur la grand place de Lille pour le combat à mort pour défendre l'honneur bafoué de ta soeurette ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Maintenant, fin du bord cadre. T'as eu une infraction, ca va te pourrir la vie, désolé : je ne pensais pas que tu y prétais autant de sentiment.



Nan je m'en fous en fait, je voulais juste faire chier


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suis de ces crapauds dont les princes sont faits. Il t'est à jamais interdit l'espoir de t'ébattre un jour dans la mare où ma nage dessine de fines arabesques irisées.
> Mon silence n'est pas une retraite : mon silence c'est encore moi qui pense, moi qui suis. Ce silence-là se passe d'un public et rien ne saurait le flétrir, pas même la boue qui jaillit de tes mains. Et dans la saveur des tonic azuréens, tes mots n'ont plus que l'importance des gouttes d'eau que mon pouce chasse à la surface du verre froid.


C'est nul !... 

_Qu'est-ce que je fous là, moi ?!..._


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan je m'en fous en fait, je voulais juste faire chier



Ca, je peux comprendre. Alors, à l'avenir tu évites de nous traiter de gros cons qui ne comprennent rien et se vautrent lamentablement (SIC) dans le politiquement correct, ici ou par MP.


----------



## twk (4 Février 2009)

J'aime bien le Bar parce que l'on y évite ce genre de discussions


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> C'est parce que j'ai une petite érection en voyant les nouveaux Ap de...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Euh moi j'aime écrire, avant je le faisais sur papier, via des correspondances avec des amies, maintenant c'est sur les forums, j'en ai 3 sous la main dont macg, c'est une putain d'addiction, les mails aussi bcp évidemment, comme tous les addicts.
J'aime échanger et débattre, informer aussi, m'enrichir, subir la controverse, me faire rembarrer, exposer mes idées, mes points de vue, mes opinions et convictions, j'aime apprendre à les défendre, j'aime aussi savoir comment fonctionnent ceux qui sont radicalement à l'inverse.

Je ne sais pas ne pas m'exprimer, écrire et toujours écrire, que ce soit des mots ou de la musique, créer tout simplement, plus que la sourde angoisse du vide c'est aussi et surtout le shoot que me procure l'abondance. Quitte à passer pour un con, j'aime me donner entièrement, en faire trop, être ridicule, peu importe.

Je trouve ça beau ces sociétés virtuelles, je regrette juste qu'elles soient en quelque sorte un substitut de ce que nous voudrions faire en réalité car nous en sommes incapables trop souvent.


OK chef AMOK ! Je me calme pour aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous aime tous mes putes même BackCat :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Je viens par atavisme - j'ai commencé, je continue.
Je viens pour me branlotter l'égo sur le tdb quand je reçois du vert.
J'y viens pour me distraire - et des fois, je me marre bien.
J'y viens parce que quand j'y ai dis une connerie ou proposé un truc, j'aime bien voir si "ça a marché" - ce qui est une autre forme de branlotage d'égo, mais directement dans les fils, cette fois.
J'y viens parce qu'y viennent des gens dont les interventions me divertissent/font réfléchir/apprenne des trucs/m'interloquent...

Et par addiction, aussi.
Sans doute liée à des mécanismes similaires à ceux qui poussent les cathos dans les confessionals, les angoissés chez les psys, la gardienne ou la voisine sur le pas de la porte et tout un tas d'emmerdeurs sur mon chemin : pour parler de soi, comme si on avait que ça pour se persuader qu'on existe.

Je ne sais pas.
Même quand je m'interroge sur ce post particulier, hein...
Comme les armoires à pharmacie à trois portes : moi et ma gueule à l'infini.

Bref.





C'est marrant, avant d'être PonkHead, avant même le pseudo d'avant, sur mon pseudo d'encore d'avant j'avais ouvert un sujet pour poser sensiblement la même question.
Quoi que de manière plus... Comment dire... "Hé les drogués du forum, vous vous rendez-compte que c'est pathologique?"
Je me suis un peu fais envoyer paître.

Hé hé.


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> C'est parce que j'ai une petite érection en voyant les nouveaux Ap de...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:mouais:  



:hein:


Mes amitiés à votre épouse.


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *(...) Stéphanie aurait été la 1ère a en rire, elle aurait tout de suite compris car elle me connaît bien*



Pas du tout. Je n'aurais pas ri. 
Et je ne te connais pas. Tu mens. 
On a échangé quoi ? 4 CDB et 2 MP en 4 ans. On ne se connait pas, non.



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En plus quand j'avais demandé à Stéphanie si je pouvais la sauter elle m'avait dit "désolé j'ai un copain"



Conneries. Encore. Tu mens, encore. 
Ne m'attribue pas de tels propos. 
Arrête, juste. Arrête d'imaginer des trucs.




Amok a dit:


> (...) pas dans un apparte entre amis qui se connaissent bien. (...) A nous de lui expliquer que vous êtes potes dans la vraie vie (ce que j'ignorais), et que donc tu peux tout te permettre (...)



Ben moi aussi je l'ignorais. Justement on est pas du tout dans ce cas là. 
C'est dire à quel point JPTK ne peut vraiment pas tout se permettre. 
Il ne peut RIEN se permettre, c'est bien simple.
:sleep:

Nan nan. 
Je parlais plus haut d'humour trash.
* Je voulais dire "cynisme"*. 
Le cynisme, cet humour intelligent et fin qui ne s'abaisse jamais au grossier tant ceux qui le pratiquent ont la classe. Ne sachant pratiquer cet art, je l'admire chez d'autres. Le Bar en est parfois une vitrine, alors je regarde et j'y reviens (et là, j'en reviens aussi au sujet du fil).





jugnin a dit:


> J'en resterai là.



Moi aussi.
Et merci Amok, ju et les autres.


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

> Je parlais plus haut d'humour trash.
> Je voulais dire "cynisme".



Ouai tu sais pas parler quoi...


Bon j'ai du me tromper de personne, au temps pour moi :rateau:


*En attendant je m'excuse platement, sincèrement, c'était totalement en dehors de mes intentions tout ça, je pensais sincèrement que ça te ferait marrer et que tu me dirais juste "TA GUEULE SALE PAIDAI QUI PUE".

Je vais aller bouder et serrer fort mes ptits poings dans mes poches pour ne pas pleurer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## twk (4 Février 2009)

Tu traines où dans Lille ? Des fois que je te croise, que je me prépare à courir


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

twk a dit:


> Tu traines où dans Lille ? Des fois que je te croise, que je me prépare à courir



Je cherche encore, le rad un peu crade qu'il me faudrait, pour l'instant j'aime bien le Kremlin pour son côté Bolchevik incontournable, increvable aussi (le patron est là depuis 25 ans) mais ça sent pas suffisamment l'urine je trouve.


----------



## twk (4 Février 2009)

Donc toi tu t'oriente bar déjà ?

D'où ton attrait pour celui de MacG


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

twk a dit:


> Donc toi tu t'oriente bar déjà ?
> 
> D'où ton attrait pour celui de MacG



Bar ou concerts, pourquoi y a quoi d'autres ?? :mouais:

EDIT : ah si je vais aussi chez Guitar Studio


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2009)

Moi je viens ici parce que j'aime beaucoup Apple et ses produits.


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça m'embête que tu ais justement citée la partie que j'ai modifiée. Sache, crapaud du Béarn, que si tu venais plus souvent, mon assiduité enflerait de même, afin de profiter du plaisir de t'agonir en public. Tu as pris ta retraite, et seuls les simples d'esprits guettent encore tes saillies ramollies par la fréquentation des quadras dés&#339;uvrés azuréens.



Vous savez ce qu'il vous disent, les quadras dés&#339;uvrés azuréens ?! 
Allez donc vous peigner à la toile émeri, vous faites foufou lorsque vous avez le dôme qui brille comme cela : on dirait le stade de France un soir de match, et vous n'avez plus l'âge de vous déguiser en boule à facettes ! :rateau:






jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je viens ici parce que j'aime beaucoup Apple et ses produits.



Tout pareil ! 

Non, en fait je viens ici parce que je suis nanti de superpouvoirs et que je peux bannir, effacer des comptes, faire souffrir et écrire en vert. Et parce que partout où je vais les nioubs se cotisent pour m'offrir la fanfare à l'aéroport ou a la gare. Et pour les avantages offerts aux supermodérateurs par macg, bien sur.


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je viens ici parce que j'aime beaucoup Apple et ses produits.



*C FO TU MAN TOU LE MONDE C KE TU A 1 PC SALE BOURJOI !! *







ps : merde peut-être je me trompe encore sur ce post et que JPMiss va m'en vouloir à mort pour ce post et que son frère voudra me casser la gueule s'il en a physiquement la capacité ? :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> _blablabla blabla._
> Non, en fait je viens ici parce que je suis nanti de superpouvoirs et que je peux bannir, effacer des comptes, faire souffrir et écrire en vert.
> 
> _blablabla blabla._




*Ah ah ah, moi aussi!*

Edit by Grug&#8482; : tiens non  

Edit by l'Amok© : Non Grug, pas en mauve non plus !


----------



## Lamégère (4 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Vous savez ce qu'il vous disent, les quadras désuvrés azuréens ?! :. Et parce que partout où je vais les nioubs se cotisent pour m'offrir la fanfare à l'aéroport ou a la gare.



Au fait c'est quand ton prochain départ? Parce que pour réserver le fanfare faut un certain temps... Heu le tapis rouge, à poil long ou court?


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> *Ah ah ah, moi aussi!*



Bon. T'as 10 minutes pour me bannir.
Après, j'ai dix secondes pour faire la même chose.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bon. T'as 10 minutes pour me bannir.
> Après, j'ai dix secondes pour faire la même chose.


Reste plus qu'à espérer que Benjamin lise ses MP et soit compréhensif.


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Reste plus qu'à espérer que Benjamin lise ses MP et soit compréhensif.



 A moi maintenant !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Février 2009)

Moi j'aimerais bien venir ici, mais j'ai pas Internet...


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Moi j'aimerais bien venir ici, mais j'ai pas Internet...



Tain elle est éculée cette blague quand même nan ?


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Février 2009)

Oh !

les p'tites bittes, z'avez pas marre de vos jeux  de pisseux ?


Vous repasserez pour les érections... hein... pour les uns qui n'ont plus l'age d'en avoir, les autres qui ne peuvent pas encore... et l'autre folle de JPTK qui n'as que ses escarpins pour se faire voir


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Vous en avez pas marre de vos jeux de p'tites bittes ?Oles p'tites bittes, pas marre de vos jeux à de pisseux ?



Double peine : Ed ira aussi passer ses vacances d'été à Lyon, chez qui vous savez !


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

je pense qu'à la base, je savais pas trop pourquoi je lisais macgé, sûrement pas pour des infos techniques  je n'avais d'intérêt que pour le bar :love: et ses gentils floodeurs, oups, pardon, posteurs  je vis encore avec la nostalgie des sujets "Ca se passe comment derrière le mac (quand personne ne regarde)" et autres sujets du bon vieux temps, avant que les nioubs ne pullulent en ces lieux... Quand on retrouvait l'Amok et le Doc en couverture de Voici, et que WebO, en double page, passait aux aveux :love: et que ça croustillait de toute part... La belle époque de Kernic et Panel (coucou Anne  :love:  ), quand il y avait encore des visiteurs au Toubarvert&#8482; et que Mackie y montait du matin au soir le guet   (avec des tites gerbes :love: )

Mais bon, que voulez-vous, tout se perd n'est-ce pas  époque désespérée, mesures désespérées... mais c'est toujours avec grand plaisir que je viens lire "l'intellect de haut niveau" (hem :rateau: ) de ces lieux...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Quand on retrouvait l'Amok et le Doc en couverture de Voici, et que WebO, en double page, passait aux aveux :love:


C'était pas la couverture de _*Détective*_ pour l'un et _* Jalouse & Frustrée*_ pour l'autre ?




Quand à la double page, c'est vrai que webo sur ce canapé... les aveux... Alice Sapritch is back


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> les p'tites bittes, z'avez pas marre de vos jeux de pisseux ?


 
Ah puis aussi, je viens pour les posts de sindlavarié.

La bise, mon poulet.


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah puis aussi, je viens pour les posts de sindlavarié.
> 
> La bise, mon poulet.




C'est ça qu'on appelle homosexualité refoulée ou je me trompe ?


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Février 2009)

oué, vas'y fais tourner Ponk


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

J'aime bien aussi jaipatoutmoisi, mais non en fait.


----------



## twk (4 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je vis encore avec la nostalgie des sujets



Je me reconnais un peu dans tout ce que tu as dis, ça me fait me rendre compte que je suis là depuis un moment (par tranche, soit, mais quand même ).


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suis de ces crapauds dont les princes sont faits. Il t'est à jamais interdit l'espoir de t'ébattre un jour dans la mare où ma nage dessine de fines arabesques irisées
> 
> ....blablabla...


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2009)

Il y a une carte postale assez similaire, en vente dans *LE* bureau de tabac-papeterie-épicerie-sation service-dépôt de gaz et maison close, (sur 25 m2 !) de Orthez.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

C'est obligatoire, d'avoir une raison pour venir ? Une raison objective et parfaitement consciente, je veux dire ?

J'espère que non, parce que sinon, je ne pourrais plus venir


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'espère que non, parce que sinon, je ne pourrais plus venir


Faut se faire une raison.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Faut se faire une raison.



T'as raison, si je m'en fais une je continuerais à viendre !

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais en vrai, une raison de venir, j'en ai une : je viens par ici parce que j'en ai envie, c'est pas psycho-patho-obsessiologique, c'est juste que j'y croise des gens sympa, qu'une partie d'entre eux sont devenus des relations amicales dans la vraie vie, et même, pour deux d'entre eux, des amis !

Pour d'autres, qui restent (pour l'instant) virtuels, j'aime bien l'image qu'ils donnent ici d'eux, c'est ma raison de venir.

Quant à ceux qui ne m'aiment pas, ben je me fais une raison (oui, encore), il faut de tout pour faire un monde, même virtuel, c'est leur choix, qui serais-je pour le contester ?

Quant à ceux que je n'aime pas  Ben, il n'y en a pas, des fois certains disent des choses qui ne me plaisent pas, mais comme il m'arrive de dire des choses qui ne plaisent pas à d'autres, si je ne "les aimais pas" pour ça, je serais obligé de me juger comme je les jugerais, alors, sauf saute d'humeur passagère, je m'efforce de passer mon chemin, on est pas les uns sur les autres ici, il y a de la place !.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Dessin de la main gauche.


Je préfère quand grug me dessine. 


Amok a dit:


> Il y a une carte postale assez similaire, en vente dans *LE* bureau de tabac-papeterie-épicerie-sation service-dépôt de gaz et maison close, (sur 25 m2 !) de Orthez.


C'est assez naturel que ça t'ait marqué, tu as eu tellement de mal à trouver l'endroit


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ploupidou




Aaah ok.

Bah moi je viens parce que je m'aime.


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> HOTEL DE L'AVENIR
> LE 23 MARS 1980
> VERS MIDI



Pense à effeuiller ton éphéméride : tu es en retard.


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je préfère quand grug me dessine.


Ben voyons !... 
Ingrat !...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Pense à effeuiller ton éphéméride : tu es en retard.



C'est juste un rendez-vous manqué.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> j'attends de voir nos vieux chauves se faire ramass' pour des nioubs



Va falloir qu'ils bouffent leur soupe en intraveineuse, les merdeux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est obligatoire, d'avoir une raison pour venir ? Une raison objective et parfaitement consciente, je veux dire ?
> 
> J'espère que non, parce que sinon, je ne pourrais plus venir



Moi j'y vais jamais!


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Février 2009)

Suffisait de réfléchir un peu

J'ai trouvé

La vie virtuelle est plus belle que la vie réelle. Cest dabord une vie sans temps, une vie au présent, une vie où on ne meurt pas. Cest ensuite une vie où on peut faire beaucoup plus de choses que dans la « vraie » vie ou des choses quon ne ferait pas dans la « vraie » vie. Et puis, cest un mode dexistence où on joue. A quoi : à ne pas être soi-même, à être un autre quon a rêvé dêtre, une existence où on rêve éveillé. Et cest aussi une vie sans danger, sans responsabilité. Et, plus précisément ici (mais cest vrai de tous les forums et des sites sociaux), on rencontre des tas de gens, on se fait même des amis, on a des discussions plus intéressantes que dans la vie ordinaire, parce quil ny a pas (ou si peu) de règles qui les régissent. 

En résumé, un endroit paradisiaque


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2009)

Ben, tu vois... Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec toi.
Remarque ; ça me change... Je commençais à me faire peur à moi-même...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Suffisait de réfléchir un peu
> 
> J'ai trouvé
> 
> ...



Exact... dans la vie je suis timide, gentil, et j'adore les gros nases !!!

C'est fou non ?

Bon, qui tombe le futal là ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Exact... dans la vie je suis timide, gentil, et j'adore les gros nases !!!



Puuuuutaaaaiin!!!   


Un mythe s'écroule :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Suffisait de réfléchir un peu
> 
> J'ai trouvé
> 
> ...




C'est d'abord... et ensuite ? Ton paragraphe a comme un goût d'inachevé.
Ensuite... on se rend compte que c'est une fuite, une cachette, parce que la réalité ne nous convient plus ou pas entièrement, on se réfugie alors dans un univers où on maîtrise quasi tout et un jour on craque... on y revient alors, moins vigoureux, sous lexomil, jusqu'à la prochaine fois. Ou alors on arrête, juste à petite dose de temps en temps, avec des rechutes parfois, on réapprend à vivre dans le réel, et ça nous semble bien difficile 






 :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Exact... dans la vie je suis timide, gentil, et j'adore les gros nases !!!
> 
> C'est fou non ?





Non, comme la petite Patoch quoi


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> En résumé, un endroit paradisiaque



Un tube ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Non, comme la petite Patoch quoi



Enlève ta main, là!...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> on a des discussions plus intéressantes que dans la vie ordinaire, parce quil ny a pas (ou si peu) de règles qui les régissent.


 
Sauf que, comme Régis est un con, ben du coup...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sauf que, comme Régis est un con, ben du coup...



du coup quoi? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> du coup quoi? :rateau:


 
Hum...
Comment te dire, mon cher Reg'Reg... :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Février 2009)

Eh bien moi (puisque tout le monde me demande) je viens juste ici pour vous faire rigoler. 

Je sais que sans ma présence, la vie de la plupart d'entre vous serait fade et triste, donc je me sacrifie et je reste. Sans ça, vous doutez bien que je passerais mon temps sur une plage à picoler des mojitos entouré de filles à poil.

Que vous voulez-vous, je pense trop aux autres, pas assez à moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sans ça, vous doutez bien que je passerais mon temps sur une plage  *entouré de filles  poil*.



Moi, je préfère les "_femmes fleurs_" ! :love:

D'ailleurs, c'est comment au juste, une "_fille poil_" ? :rateau:


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je viens ici parce que j'aime beaucoup Apple et ses produits.



  

Cette phrase est aussi tarte qu'elle est vraie pour moi. Même, tu tapes "mac" dans gogol ben MacG y vient avant Macbidouille (mais après Make Up et Cosmetic Online soit en passant, mais qu'est-ce qu'il branle l'admin de ce bouge ??). Plus grand rassemblement francophone de compétences, d'avis sur tout ce qui touche au mac. Bien que je ne sache toujours pas me servir de la recherche, j'y trouve mon bonheur. 

Pour le reste...



CouleurSud a dit:


> Suffisait de réfléchir un peu
> 
> J'ai trouvé
> 
> ...



Je veux bien croire que cela soit vrai pour son auteur, malheureusement pour moi je ne puis prendre que tout cela au second degré, sur ce site.



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est d'abord... et ensuite ? Ton paragraphe a comme un goût d'inachevé.
> Ensuite... on se rend compte que c'est une fuite, une cachette, parce que la réalité ne nous convient plus ou pas entièrement, on se réfugie alors dans un univers où on maîtrise quasi tout et un jour on craque... on y revient alors, moins vigoureux, sous lexomil, jusqu'à la prochaine fois. Ou alors on arrête, juste à petite dose de temps en temps, avec des rechutes parfois, on réapprend à vivre dans le réel, et ça nous semble bien difficile
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis tombé dans MacG au mauvais endroit, au mauvais moment (errements de l'adolescence, premier forum...), accueilli avec une violence qui m'y a obligé à développer un cynisme, une carapace en acier trempée qui ne m'a pas servi *ailleurs que sur MacG**. Globalement la population mâle macgéenne de l'époque ne m'avait pas beaucoup intéressé, du moins la partie bêlante et qui avait posé ses bourses sur la table du bar (ou ce qui y ressemblait) rassemblé en un bloc élitiste monomoilithique.**

Bref j'y ai été très vite invité à me construire ailleurs. Certes la dame macgéenne (et en général ?) s'est toujours montrée courtoise, aimable, s'est révélée aussi drôle que ses congénères sans être blessante.*** Mais n'aillant pas été accueillie par elle, mon compte était déjà bon. Ne pas avoir eu accès au net pendant un long moment a été salutaire : je me suis trouvé et fait dehors, au dépend des quelques liens/relations que j'ai pu créer ici. Du coup MacG je ne m'y suis jamais senti chez moi, ni vraiment à l'aise. 

Du moins avec cette partie immergée de l'iceberg que compose le bar, la face la plus humaine du site dans ce qu'il ya de méprisant, hostile, colère de la vie quotidienne refoulée et jeté au visage du visiteur lambda. Alors qu'on ne s'y trompe pas, au Bar on y trouve ce qu'on y cherche, ma vision personnelle de celui-ci est tronquée, biaisée, faussée depuis le début, et si je n'y trouve pas ma part, c'est que je n'en ai plus besoin. Je veux dire par là qu'il y a des sujets qui valent la peine qu'on s'implique, qui m'intéressent, mais dont les tenants et aboutissants sont grevés de querelles de paroisses, d'égos, de... piliers de bar dans le sens le plus triste du terme, de blagues lourdissimiesques dont seul le comique de répétition et un goût douteux pour les blagues pourries (on ne se refait pas) m'épargne la natation chevillée de béton ; alors ce n'est pas aussi sombre (pour moi) que je veux bien le laisser croire, c'est juste que mes mirettes embuées laissent tomber le fil au moindre échauffourée, comme un traumatisé de guerre se coucherait au moindre pet. 
Parce que je n'ai pas besoin de creuser plus que cela, le "superficiel" d'ici me suffit, le net est vaste, et surtout la vie assez riche pour 10 000 réincarnations. 

Enfin pensant qu'il y a de fortes probabilités pour qu'il n'y en ai qu'une, mes érections sauf votre respect je les garde pour le réel. ****


_(*) En fait, ce genre de forum, usine à gaz obligée de par la taille, et nécessairement son bar, et sa foule heu.. bigarrée.
(**) Mon avis la dessus est que ça n'a changé, les égos écrasants d'autrefois ont laissé place à d'autres, où seront amenés à le faire. Avis qui n'engage toujours que moi.
(***) Bizarrement c'est toujours le cas, ce que je me m'explique pas. A croire que la femme est l'avenir de l'homme, en plus d'être son présent et passé. Fait chier.
(****) ... phrase à resituer dans son contexte._


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2009)

J'ai vomi mon café :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2009)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Cette phrase est aussi tarte_..._



Mais je t'emmerde. :king:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais je t'emmerde. :king:



il a pas tort ceci dit, c'était vraiment naze comme phrase...  :love:

Bon sinon, moi je viens ici pour me marrer, pour perdre mon temps, pour faire autre chose quand je dois finir un truc de boulot bien chiant (on dit procrastination parait il mais glanderAuLieudeBosser marche aussi), j'aime bien pondre des blagues lourdes (j'aime pas "lourdissimiesques"), des trucs débile à base de comique de répétition, des jeux de mots foireux (là, je dois avouer que PascalVermot m'en a dégouté à vie ), je n'ai qu'un regret, difficile d'organiser ici un concours de pets (et oui, ça ne vous a pas échappé, le virtuel a ses limites)... mais je ne désespéré pas, un jour une machine estampillée de la pomme devrait le permettre...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Parce que je n'ai pas besoin de creuser plus que cela, le "superficiel" d'ici me suffit, le net est vaste, et surtout la vie assez riche pour 10 000 réincarnations.


 
Ah d'accord.
me disait aussi.


Voilà voilà, voilà...


Sinon, bien ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2009)

Tout pareil que la Pustule et le Concombre... :king: :love:

 C'est p'têt' pour ça qu'on s'entend comme cochons en foire et qu'on est copains comme larrons...


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

Je n'ai jamais eu d'érection en venant ici &#8230; désolé.


_&#8230; ma compagne s'est acheté un Mac en 2004 et a créé un profil ici pour poser quelques questions techniques (pas au bar évidemment).
Je l'ai tripoté, son Mac, puis j'ai balancé notre PC par la fenêtre, blessant mortellement une personne âgée dans la rue. Je ne me suis pas dénoncé à la police mais par contre j'ai effectué un achat similaire car elle a souvent raison quand elle achète des trucs, en général c'est bien.
Par flemme de créer un pseudo à moi (genre c'est naze les forums mais je veux quand même voir ce qui s'y passe) j'ai commencé à utiliser son profil pour poser quelques questions à la con à mon tour.
Au lieu de créer un pseudo qui a de la gueule j'ai finalement gardé ce pseudo ridicule, et voilà &#8230;_

On joue ici un rôle, certains mieux que d'autres et ma subjectivité à en juger n'a aucune valeur, mais ça fait du bien de se dire que parmi vous il y en a qu&#8217;on pourrait peut-être apprécier en vrai et d&#8217;autres à qui on foutrait bien une grosse tarte dans la gueule mais en fait non.

Je peux comprendre la nostalgie de BackCat, quand je vois des dates d&#8217;inscriptions  autour de l&#8217;année 2000, je respecte cela, cette expérience passée dont nous bénéficions tous aujourd'hui, certainement la foule moindre d&#8217;alors et des liens qui se créent plus forts, qui subsistent et puis &#8230;
Je peux comprendre PonkHead quand il parle de venir ici se branlotter car c&#8217;est le cas de nous tous d&#8217;une certaine façon à un moment ou un autre. Ce qui compte c&#8217;est la rigueur que l&#8217;on se fixe à le faire au mieux, pour soi et pour autrui.
Je peux comprendre jpmiss, c&#8217;est vrai les produits Apple sont bien foutus et je fais aussi des photos, et ça fait plein de points communs tout ça non ?
Je peux comprendre CouleurSud et Patochman, l&#8217;insularité peut être source de consanguinité et donc parfois de problèmes mentaux notoires.
Je peux comprendre sonnyboy, la plupart de vos futals méritent de tomber et fissa.
Je peux comprendre Sindanàrië, il a un pseudo classe et sait fait preuve d&#8217;à-propos.
Je peux comprendre l&#8217;écrieur, car au début était le Verbe et respecter les mots c&#8217;est sacré car finalement ce qui se noue entre les Hommes passe par les paroles échangées, il ne faut pas négliger cela, jamais.
Je peux comprendre JPTK qui a du mal à assumer son homosexualité et qui vient ici traiter tout le monde de paidais et parler de chattes et tout ça, et je lui souhaite de trouver sa voie.
Je peux comprendre Mado, elle a des arguments.
Je peux comprendre La Horde même si je n&#8217;en fais pas partie, enfin je crois, de toute façon je ne suis pas du genre à m&#8217;encarter.
Je peux comprendre Amok parce qu&#8217;il est violet et donc je ferme ma gueule et puis c&#8217;est tout.
Je ne peux pas comprendre Benjamin, il fait quoi exactement pour gagner sa vie ? 

On vient peut-être ici, parce que d&#8217;autres y viennent et que voilà, malgré tout, on a vu de la lumière et on est entré, il y a à boire et à manger et personne ne t&#8217;oblige, tu peux partir ou rester.
On est toujours le nioub d&#8217;un autre, la chaîne alimentaire se doit d&#8217;être respectée.
Je viens car j&#8217;ai une capacité à procrastiner assez phénoménale car franchement il y aurait mieux à faire, mais ça n&#8217;est pas de votre faute.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2009)

C'est vrai qu'a certain(e)s, on foutrait bien une grosse tarte dans la gueule...


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'a certain(e)s, on foutrait bien une grosse tarte dans la gueule...



en faire la liste ne serait pas gentil gentil  

si tu passe à l'acte, fais gaffe quand même, y en a à qui ça donne des érections


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'a certain(e)s, on foutrait bien une grosse tarte dans la gueule...


 
Ah ouais ?

Ah ouais.






(j'ai enlevé la citation du post auquel je fais référence, ça faisait trop délation à deux balles, mais ouais.)


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> On vient peut-être ici, parce que dautres y viennent et que voilà, malgré tout, on a vu de la lumière et on est entré, il y a à boire et à manger et personne ne toblige, tu peux partir ou rester.



Mais enfin, où as-tu vu qu'il y avait à boire et à manger ?

(entre nous, bien sûr, je me pose des questions sur les capacités olfactives et gustatives de certains)

Par contre, effectivement, il y a de la lumière
Oui, ça c'est vrai
Je ne peux qu'en convenir


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Je peux comprendre Amok parce quil est violet et donc je ferme ma gueule et puis cest tout.



Boodou, t'es un putain de génie !  :love:


(mais la prochaine fois, tu me mets à part de cette liste de bras cassés...)


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2009)

Google est un outil génial. Maintenant, toutes les personnes de France et de Navarre qui ont des problèmes d'érection vont tomber sur ce topic. 

Et Benjamin va encore se tirer sur l'élastique en nous expliquant que le nombre de visites sur MacGe a fortement augmenté. 


Bravo, da capo, t'es un champion !


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Boodou, t'es un putain de génie !  :love:
> 
> 
> (mais la prochaine fois, tu me mets à part de cette liste de bras cassés...)



Ah...
On peut pas dire que l'Amok c'est un salaud ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah...
> On peut pas dire que l'Amok c'est un salaud ?



Si si, tu peux  Si t'es certain de ne plus rien vouloir dire ensuite


----------



## Bassman (5 Février 2009)

Ipod, supplice, tout ça.

A moins qu'il tente le premier "mange disque" sur toi.


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2009)

Julrou ! Dans mon bureau !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ipod, supplice, tout ça.
> 
> A moins qu'il tente le premier "mange disque" sur toi.


Il a raffiné sa technique. Désormais il pratique le supplice de l'iPhone : il te force à payer un prix fou pour être sur MacG et il te tripote l'écran tactile toute la sainte journée


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah...
> On peut pas dire que l'Amok c'est un salaud ?



C'est inutile. Tout le monde le sait.


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah...
> On peut pas dire que l'Amok c'est un salaud ?



Bah si, tu viens juste de le faire non ? 

On peut tout dire, c'est cool, on est entre nous. 
Par exemple "Julrou est un fasciste"  
On déconne, quoi.


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah...
> On peut pas dire que l'Amok c'est un salaud ?





divoli a dit:


> C'est inutile. Tout le monde le sait.




Exactement : c'est une évidence, donc pourquoi le dire ?! :rateau:
Pour moi, vous n'êtes que des vers qui frétillent dans un saladier. Même pas comestibles.


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Exactement : c'est une évidence, donc pourquoi le dire ?! :rateau:
> Pour moi, vous n'êtes que des *vers* qui frétillent dans un saladier. Même pas comestibles.



Non non... pas vert, non...


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pour moi, vous n'êtes que des vers qui frétillent dans un saladier. Même pas comestibles.



C'est quoi comme salade ? Non parce qu'il faut préciser, ça a son importance !


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Par exemple "Julrou est un fasciste"



Ah... j'aurais cru que t'allais dire que j'étais communiste... 
Mais non... 
Déçu...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> (mais la prochaine fois, tu me mets à part de cette liste de bras cassés...)




Tu remarqueras au passage que moi, il m'en a tenu à l'écart. 

Non pas par oubli (qui dans le monde francophone équipé apple ne pense pas au moins une fois par jour à son Bobby préféré?) mais justement parce que moi, j'ai la classe. 

Hé ouais. 
C'est chié hein?


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu remarqueras au passage que moi, il m'en a tenu à l'écart.



Putain je l'attendais cette réflexion !  Ce n'était en rien une liste exhaustive, évidemment !  



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non pas par oubli (qui dans le monde francophone équipé apple ne pense pas au moins une fois par jour à son Bobby préféré?) mais justement parce que moi, j'ai la classe.
> 
> Hé ouais.
> C'est chié hein?



Mais ouais tu l'as la classe, bobby ! :style::king::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ce n'était en rien une liste exhaustive, évidemment !



Évidemment


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu remarqueras au passage que moi, il m'en a tenu à l'écart.
> 
> Non pas par oubli (qui dans le monde francophone équipé apple ne pense pas au moins une fois par jour à son Bobby préféré?) mais justement parce que moi, j'ai la classe.
> 
> ...


'tain !...
Qui l'a laissé sortir, cuilà ?!...


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Évidemment



Non mais tu vas pas me tomber sur le dos toi aussi ?


----------



## dool (5 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Non mais tu vas pas me tomber sur le dos toi aussi ?



C'est pas trop le dos qui nous intéresse !


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

dool a dit:


> C'est pas trop le dos qui nous intéresse !



En même temps faut relativiser, toute cette discussion a pour origine une demi-molle


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Février 2009)

Après bander mou ne m'empêche pas d'apprécier à leur juste valeur les jeux de mots qu'on peut trouver sur tout le comptoir ; ainsi que la grande majorité des hommes et femmes qui y sont accoudés. 

Je n'honnis pas le bar, j'ai juste la flemme d'y participer, pour les raisons évoquées plus haut. En retrait, j'essaie de participer quand l'envie me démange, et que MacG me dis "_vous n'avez pas posté depuis trois plombes, pourtant nous faisons tout en oeuvre pour vous mettre la gaule, qu'est-ce qui va pas chaton pourquoi qu'tu postes pas tu nous méprises ?_" mais là y a toujours un comique roi pour me piquer ma vanne de compétition et la faire en mieux, alors je m'abstiens et je profite. A bon entendeur.

_Edit : et y a même des discussions intéressantes dans le bar ! Même si je ne viens que pour les absconneries de JPmiss :love: ._


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> toute cette discussion a pour origine une demi-molle



ah ben j't'en prie : petite mais costaud !


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Boodou, t'es un putain de génie !  :love:
> 
> 
> (mais la prochaine fois, tu me mets à part de cette liste de bras cassés...)



Tu peux le mettre dans la liste de ceux qui bandent chaque fois qu'ils présupposent trouver le genre feminin derrière un pseudo sur ce site....

La seule différence que t'as avec Mackie, toi le mauve, c'est que tu fabriques en poudre


----------



## twk (5 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ceux qui bandent chaque fois qu'ils présupposent trouver le genre feminin derrière un pseudo sur ce site...



"Et de ceux qui bandent chaque fois qu'ils présupposent trouver le genre feminin derrière un avatar sur ce site"


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2009)




----------



## Lalla (11 Février 2009)

C'est toujours au moment où j'appuie sur "enter" que je regrette et une fois que je suis connectée que je ne sais plus pourquoi je suis venue. Je crois que c'est juste pour voir si... Je ne lis que quelques thraed, toujours les mêmes. Parfois je poste un message après m'être dite que ça n'intéressait sûrement que moi. Puis je me déconnecte, jusqu'au lendemain. Et c'est toujours au moment où j'appuie sur "enter" que je regrette et une fois que je suis connectée que je ne sais plus pourquoi je suis venue. Je crois que c'est juste pour voir si... Je ne lis que quelques thraed, toujours les mêmes. Parfois je poste un message après m'être dite que ça n'intéressait sûrement que moi. Puis je me déconnecte, jusqu'au lendemain. Et c'est toujours au moment où j'appuie sur "enter" que je regrette et une fois que je suis connectée que je ne sais plus pourquoi je suis venue. Je crois que c'est juste pour voir si... Je ne lis que quelques thraed, toujours les mêmes. Parfois je poste un message après m'être dite que ça n'intéressait sûrement que moi... 

Et caetera...


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Février 2009)

Lalla a dit:


> C'est toujours au moment où j'appuie sur "enter" que je regrette et une fois que je suis connectée que je ne sais plus pourquoi je suis venue. Je crois que c'est juste pour voir si... Je ne lis que quelques thraed, toujours les mêmes. Parfois je poste un message après m'être dite que ça n'intéressait sûrement que moi. Puis je me déconnecte, jusqu'au lendemain. Et c'est toujours au moment où j'appuie sur "enter" que je regrette et une fois que je suis connectée que je ne sais plus pourquoi je suis venue. Je crois que c'est juste pour voir si... Je ne lis que quelques thraed, toujours les mêmes. Parfois je poste un message après m'être dite que ça n'intéressait sûrement que moi. Puis je me déconnecte, jusqu'au lendemain. Et c'est toujours au moment où j'appuie sur "enter" que je regrette et une fois que je suis connectée que je ne sais plus pourquoi je suis venue. Je crois que c'est juste pour voir si... Je ne lis que quelques thraed, toujours les mêmes. Parfois je poste un message *après m'être dite que ça n'intéressait sûrement que moi...
> *
> Et caetera...



Oui
Tu sais, sur le fond, le problème des forums, c'est qu'ils manifestent une régression pré-Copernicienne
Les gens qui y écrivent ont l'impression que le soleil tourne autour d'eux
Et, donc, qu'ils sont au centre du monde


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Les gens qui y écrivent ont l'impression que le soleil tourne autour d'eux
> Et, donc, qu'ils sont au centre du monde



Je ne suis pas le centre du monde ? :mouais:

J'aurais au moins appris quelque chose


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Je ne suis pas le centre du monde ? :mouais:
> 
> J'aurais au moins appris quelque chose



Continue en réalisant enfin qu'on a passé Noël depuis presque deux mois et après on verra


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2009)

Mon nombril vous emmerde!


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui
> Tu sais, sur le fond, le problème des forums, c'est qu'ils manifestent une régression pré-Copernicienne
> Les gens qui y écrivent ont l'impression que le soleil tourne autour d'eux




hé oui.
C'est sûr. 
Pfffff, rha la la la la, quelle bande de cons, quand même, ces gens qui écrivent sur les forums. 
tsss tsss!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2009)

Boarf... chui arrivé là, c'était un terrain vague, pas de Bar, pas de ban, pas encore de L****. Le pied.  Juste le souffle du vent qui balayait quelques balises UBB. 

Puis Mackie est arrivé, suivi de son père.  Alèm n'était pas bien loin. C'était déjà foutu. 

P***** 9 ans.  :affraid:


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Février 2009)

ouais, c'est moche quand même


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

y'avais de la lumière ...


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Boarf... chui arrivé là, c'était un terrain vague, pas de Bar, pas de ban, pas encore de L****. Le pied.  Juste le souffle du vent qui balayait quelques balises UBB.
> 
> Puis Mackie est arrivé, suivi de son père.  Alèm n'était pas bien loin. C'était déjà foutu.
> 
> P***** 9 ans.  :affraid:



Y'avait même pas Benjamin !!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2009)

C'était juste avant l'arrivée du "Terrible". Des nioubs comme ca, ca n'existe plus....

Pour ceux qui n'étaient pas encore nés, regardez ici, ici, ici et ici  ! :love:


"_J'ai vraiment appris bien des choses et je pourrai dire qu'à 15 ans j'ai partitionné un disque en 2(je précise)_" 
"_je peux dire que j'ai pas beaucoup dormi cette nuit je pensais à toutes les manipes que j'allais devoir faire et je me les mettais dans la tête et dès que je me suis levé à 8H00 j'ai allumé l'ordi inséré le cd OSX,ouvert l'utilitaire de disque,initialisé mon disque dur(c'est terrible d'appuyer sur cette touche et de savoir qu'on perd tout heureusement j'avais sauvé des trucs grâce à mon graveur),partitionné en 2,nommé mes 2 partitions,alloué l'espace que j'avais défini pendant la nuit qui me convenait le mieux,sauvé tout ça,j'ai quitté l'utilitaire de disque et commencé l'install OSX._"



"*La mentalité du 01 style est une mentalité ouverte qui accepte toute proposition,pleine de fougue et de soif d'aventures.Elle a pour but de rompre la banalité qui trainaille dans les forums.*"


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'était juste avant l'arrivée du "Terrible". Des nioubs comme ca, ca n'existe plus....
> 
> Pour ceux qui n'étaient pas encore nés, regardez ici, ici, ici et ici  ! :love:
> 
> ...




Il y en a qui portent bien leur pseudo ! :affraid:


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y en a qui portent bien leur pseudo ! :affraid:





le terrible a dit:


> Aprés je suis arrivé à Paris et j'ai un peu fait du rangement dans l'ordi et j'ai mis le dossier System de OS X dans le dossier appli OS 9 au lieu de le laisser sur le disque.





Ah... Les débuts d'OSX : un grand moment sur les forums !


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'était juste avant l'arrivée du "Terrible". Des nioubs comme ca, ca n'existe plus....
> 
> Pour ceux qui n'étaient pas encore nés, regardez ici, ici, ici et ici  ! :love:
> 
> ...


tu ne serais pas un peu fétichiste parfois mon Momok ? :love: :love:  (tout cela revient de très très loin  )


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'était juste avant l'arrivée du "Terrible". Des nioubs comme ca, ca n'existe plus....



Tu devrais rouvrir ça, qu'on puisse passer en revue les nouvelles générations.


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Février 2009)

'tain, je viens de bouffer une demie-heure à lire des conneries, à cause de toi.

Tiens, je t'en file deux, y'a pas de raison que tu perdes pas une heure non plus. 
Une connerie sans nom, avec plein de bouts d'Amok dedans, (incompréhensible pour les nouveaux nés) et l'interview exclusive du fondateur de la Horde, avec un H majuscule.
Avec un certain nombre de phrases mythiques dedans. 

Genre :

"_je vois Lemmy sur un vélo et je bande_".


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2009)

Regardez-le : 
"et vas-y que j'te déterre mes fils, et vas-y que j'me fais mousser".

C'est-y pas mignon? :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Février 2009)

C'est vrai que tu n'y as pas le beau rôle. Tout le monde se fout de ta gueule, et c'est Ponkhead le héros. Je comprends ton désappointement.


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> 'tain, je viens de bouffer une demie-heure à lire des conneries, à cause de toi.
> 
> Tiens, je t'en file deux, y'a pas de raison que tu perdes pas une heure non plus.


Ca fait rêver ! :love:



DocEvil a dit:


> flatter ma vanité est un procédé qui manque singulièrement d'élégance, même pour des dadaïstes.





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Blanche Neige, c'est la vraie ou il y a une naine dedans? ...





Amok a dit:


> Alors que l'on m'explique pourquoi j'ai surpris dans les couloirs Patoch en guépières poursuivant Ed_The_Head qui portait un incroyable string à grelots en forme de sapins de Noel ?





DocEvil a dit:


> Mon témoignage sera bref, ce qui devrait le rendre accessible au vulgaire.



Etc...


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Février 2009)

C'est l'heure des condoléances ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tout le monde se fout de ta gueule, et c'est Ponkhead le héros.


 
Ouaiiiiiiis....





'tain, c'était bien, avant.


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est l'heure des condoléances ?



Tiens, en parlant de ca, tu passeras le bonjour à Odile (de Ray), si tu la croises dans "notre" café !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain, c'était bien, avant.



Avant que "*B*ernardo" ne retrouve la parole


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pour ceux qui n'étaient pas encore nés, regardez ici, ici, ici et ici  ! :love:


Ah, la campagne de Stylandie ! L'assaut des sanisettes de la place Saint-Charles-le-Couillu ! Le sacrifice de thebig et le supplice des félons dans nos caves humides ! Tout une époque où l'on découvrait la page du Bar avec envie et non par habitude&#8230; J'en ai la larme à l'&#339;il et la _Stylandaise_ à la bouche.


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah, la campagne de Stylandie ! L'assaut des sanisettes de la place Saint-Charles-le-Couillu ! Le sacrifice de thebig et le supplice des félons dans nos caves humide ! Tout une époque où l'on découvrait la page du Bar avec envie et non par habitude J'en ai la larme à l'il et la _Stylandaise_ à la bouche.



Maintenant, tu peux le dire : tu carburais à quoi, à l'époque ?!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Maintenant, tu peux le dire : tu carburais à quoi, à l'époque ?!  :love:


Et si je te disais que tout ça est vrai et qu'il ne s'agit ni plus ni moins que du pastiche d'une réaction de François Chérèque, secrétaire général de la CFDT, au sujet du Contrat Première Embauche du gouvernement Villepin ?


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Février 2009)

Je confirme. 


_Ça nous dit pas à quoi tu carburais._


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> _Ça nous dit pas à quoi tu carburais._


L'ennui. L'ennui est un excellent moteur. Ça et le Mei Kwei Lu Chew.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'ennui. L'ennui est un excellent moteur. Ça et le Mei Kwei Lu Chew.


Les petites douceurs, quoi...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Février 2009)

Ah le Mei Kwei Lu Chew, à boire c'est sympa... par contre à vom... heu non rien...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ah le Mei Kwei Lu Chew, à boire c'est sympa... par contre à vom... heu non rien...



C'est très bon les pétales entre les dents.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2009)

C'est ça ouais, et une plume au derche aussi !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Effectivement, ça t'irai pas trop mal.


----------



## mado (14 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> C'est parce que j'ai une petite érection en voyant les nouveaux Ap de...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est en découvrant ce sujet avec un peu de décalage temporel, que je me dis que je suis moins collée devant mon écran 

Et si c'est de moi dont tu parles, mon _ego© __(de catégorie 3 au moins, ponk ? ),_ dont certains doivent penser qu'il n'a pas besoin de ça, va en prendre un coup..


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2009)

mado a dit:


> C'est en découvrant ce sujet avec un peu de décalage temporel, que je me dis que je suis moins collée devant mon écran
> 
> Et si c'est de moi dont tu parles, mon _ego© __(de catégorie 3 au moins, ponk ? ),_ dont certains doivent penser qu'il n'a pas besoin de ça, va en prendre un coup..



Rassure tout de suite ton ego.

Tu vaux bien mieux (je crois) que ma mollesse initiale 

Sinon, les enfants ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Effectivement, ça t'irai pas trop mal.


en plus c'est bientôt le carnaval  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en plus c'est bientôt le carnaval  :love:



Toi, tu veux une plume ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Février 2009)

pas besoin, j'en ai déjà tout plein sur mon chapeau   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Effectivement, ça t'irai pas trop mal.



Il est vrai qu'un rien m'habille... et toi tu as déjà été copieusement "habillé" inutile donc d'ajouter au tableau...


----------



## boodou (15 Février 2009)

mado a dit:


> C'est en découvrant ce sujet avec un peu de décalage temporel, que je me dis que je suis moins collée devant mon écran
> 
> *Et si c'est de moi dont tu parles*, mon _ego© __(de catégorie 3 au moins, ponk ? ),_ dont certains doivent penser qu'il n'a pas besoin de ça, va en prendre un coup..



Désolé Mado, Da Capo ne parlait pas de toi ... mais de --> ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

mado a dit:


> _ego© __(de catégorie 3 au moins, ponk ? ),_



Pfiou - au moins !
Si en plus tu es pour la "paix dans le monde" tu as toutes tes chances pour Miss MacG...

Bon, sinon, ça vient, j'ai reçu le contrat contre signé, c'est en cours, je vous dirais.





Oups...
Je croyais être en privé.


----------



## mado (20 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pfiou - au moins !
> Si en plus tu es pour la "paix dans le monde" tu as toutes tes chances pour Miss MacG...
> 
> Bon, sinon, ça vient, j'ai reçu le contrat contre signé, c'est en cours, je vous dirais.
> ...



Cool, c'est bientôt le mois de mars.
Je prépare ma couronne.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2009)

mado a dit:


> Cool, c'est bientôt le mois de mars.
> Je prépare ma couronne.



Des problèmes de dent?


----------



## shovon (22 Février 2009)

de vie des gens que j'apprécie...je ramasse les poils au fond du bac de douche, les mouchoirs usagés sous les lits et à côtés des claviers, je cherche les traces d'épiderme sur les miroirs ou laissés dans la poussières quand ceux qui cherchaient à déterminer le temps passé y ont glissé leur doigt...
Je guette ces AP aussi  et certains autres...juste pour voir si le sourire y est...et des fois je cherche à sourire moi aussi avec les mots si fameux de certains vieux roublons mais c'est plus rare


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2009)

shovon a dit:


> de vie des gens que j'apprécie...je ramasse les poils au fond du bac de douche, les mouchoirs usagés sous les lits et à côtés des claviers, je cherche les traces d'épiderme sur les miroirs ou laissés dans la poussières quand ceux qui cherchaient à déterminer le temps passé y ont glissé leur doigt...
> Je guette ces AP aussi  et certains autres...juste pour voir si le sourire y est...et des fois je cherche à sourire moi aussi avec les mots si fameux de certains vieux roublons mais c'est plus rare



Toi je sens que tu va pas rester longtemps sur macgé


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Toi je sens que tu va pas rester longtemps sur macgé


Trop tard...


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2009)

Ui j'ai pas résisté, je l'ai banni, avec ses 2 frères jumeaux inscrit sur macgé.

Et pas que sur macgé d'ailleurs, la recherche google est interressante sur les pseudo Akash, Sohel et Shovon  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Ben ouais, mais c'est qui à la base ? On connaît ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

au mieux un habitant du bengladesh, au pire, un bot


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Shovon le Bengladesh !
Envoyons des choux !

Opération "*DES CHOUX POUR LE BENGLADESH*"


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Shovon le Bengladesh !
> Envoyons des choux !
> 
> Opération "*DES CHOUX POUR LE BENGLADESH*"



Oui, t'as raison, Bengla est dans la desh parce qu'il manque d'Akash, Shovon le avec des choux (on peut envoyer les choux par cheik), ça remettra du Sohel dans le c&#339;ur de ses habitants ! ::rateau:


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, t'as raison, Bengla est dans la desh parce qu'il manque d'Akash, Shovon le avec des choux (on peut envoyer les choux par cheik), ça remettra du Sohel dans le cur de ses habitants ! ::rateau:



Ne vous inquiétez pas : la sécurité est prévenue. Ils cherchent juste la chemise-avec-les-bras-qui-se-nouent-dans-le-dos et qui, semble t-il, a été jetée dans la fosse avec le dernier banni. Le temps de déshabiller le squelette et ce sera bon.
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

D'ailleurs, c'est pour ça que je viens ici, moi (et hop ! On recolle) - mes infirmiers n'osent pas y entrer seuls, alors je suis libre.

Je peux baver, me cogner la tête contre les murs, tout ça, jouer au foot avec mes crottes de nez et donner mon avis sur la politique de la France....


Ah! Ah! Ah !
GNAAAAAAAAAAAh !


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> D'ailleurs, c'est pour ça que je viens ici, moi (et hop ! On recolle) - mes infirmiers n'osent pas y entrer seuls, alors je suis libre.
> 
> Je peux baver, me cogner la tête contre les murs, tout ça....
> 
> ...



Tiens, tu tombes bien toi : Jules César te cherche pour jouer au croquet avec Napoléon. Avec P77© vous allez pouvoir former deux équipes !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Ah non !
Jules, il est chiant !

Même pour aller pisser, il se met à déclamer avec le bras en l'air : "Veni vidi ma vessie!"

La honte !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, tu tombes bien toi : Jules César te cherche pour jouer au croquet avec Napoléon. Avec P77© vous allez pouvoir former deux équipes !



Réponds pas ponquounet, il cherche à se débarrasser de nous pour rester tout seul avec le petit chaperon rouge, à cette heure ci de la matinée, il a toujours un petit creux


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Réponds pas ponquounet, il cherche à se débarrasser de nous pour rester tout seul avec le petit chaperon rouge, à cette heure ci de la matinée, il a toujours un petit creux



Bah non, pas un creux : voir le titre du fil...
:rose:


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner l'heure, j'ai perdu mon thermomètre ce matin&#8230;


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait me donner l'heure, j'ai perdu mon thermomètre ce matin



Thermostat 6, a plus ou moins 10 centimètres.


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Merci, c'est là que je descend


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait me donner l'heure, j'ai perdu mon thermomètre ce matin





Amok a dit:


> Thermostat 6, a plus ou moins 10 centimètres.





Bassman a dit:


> Merci, c'est là que je descend


Et donc, c'est à vous que benjamin à choisi de confier les clefs Édifiant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Thermostat 6, a plus ou moins 10 centimètres.



C'est bizarre ça ne sonne pas


----------



## touba (24 Février 2009)

il est sur vibreur...


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est bizarre ça ne sonne pas





J'ai débranchée la chevillette : la bobinette ne cessait de cherrer...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et donc, c'est à vous que benjamin à choisi de confier les clefs Édifiant.


 
benjamin est un frippon - il tente une version moderne et numérique du vieux gag de l'infirmier fou.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai débranchée la chevillette : la bobinette ne cessait de cherrer...


Que dire ?


Kamoulox !


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

impossible, il est parti sortir les poubelles tout ça parce qu'il avait perdu son pyjama.

Franchement, il en fait un foin&#8230;


Bon je file, j'ai un bus à louper.


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> impossible, il est parti sortir les poubelles.



D'ailleurs, qu'il n'oublie pas de remonter le bloc moteur de Cadillac 1965 que j'ai remisé dans le local à vélocypèdes : j'en ai besoin comme dessous de plat.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> benjamin est un frippon - il tente une version moderne et numérique du vieux gag de l'infirmier fou.



C'est-à-dire au départ il a confondu avec le drapeau suisse :rateau:


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est-à-dire au départ il a confondu avec le drapeau suisse :rateau:



Pourtant, tout le monde sait bien que les ours suisses ne se ressemblent pas... :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Bonjour Madame, vous connaîtriez pas l'adresse d'un forum parlant des macs, j'ai une question a propos de boudin créole&#8230;

Faut-il changer le filtre à huile ou pas ? Si plus de 12, pourquoi ?


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si plus de 12, pourquoi ?



Parce que 12 = 1 + 2.
1 + 2 = 3
Troie.
Cheval.
Saucisson de cheval.

Pour votre question sur les boudins créoles, cher maître, vous pouvez vous inscrire sur macgénération. Un dénommé Tirhum est fort au fait de ce type de problèmes et ne manquera pas de vous répondre. Je vous laisse : je dois faire cuire des ufs sur le plat pays qui est le mien.


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Parce que 12 = 1 + 2.
> 1 + 2 = 3
> Troie.
> Cheval.
> ...


Vous me prenez pour une brel ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai débranchée la chevillette : la bobinette ne cessait de cherrer...


Choir !! PATATE !!!


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Parce que 12 = 1 + 2.
> 1 + 2 = 3
> Troie.
> Cheval.
> ...


Qui est un boudin ?!...


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Choir !! PATATE !!!




Monsieur Lechat, vous n'avez pas bien compris. Si j'écris cherrer, c'est cherrer. Choir, c'est beaucoup moins drole vu que ca ne ressemble pas à "cherrera". J'ai fait l'école des clowns, pas vous, alors camembert.
Et au lieu de faire le maitre des colles, vous devriez plutôt dire à Monsieur Bassman qu'il ne sert aryen d'attendre le bus Mercedes dans l'espace réservé aux déjections canines.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Choir !! PATATE !!!



Ce n'est pas la patate mais la bobinette :rateau: Tu veux des frites ? Bassou propose de mettre les boudins créoles sur le cheval.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Tu crois qu'il parle _encore_ de tes dessins ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Je ne connais pas la personne dont vous me parlez. Désolé&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vous me prenez pour une brel ?



Non, Brel était belge, pas antillais, espèce de brêle ! 





BackCat a dit:


> Choir !! PATATE !!!



Il est rassurant de penser que certains ici n'ont pas oublié tout leur vocabulaire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Sinon, vous ne savez pas où est passé Napoléon ?
Non, parce que Jules me gonfle, mais me gonfle...

Quoi Jules ?
Tu quoque, pipi !
Non, ça va merci, je n'ai pas envie ! C'est bon, Jules, va jouer à traverser le Rubicond et lâche-moi un peu...

Sans déconner !

Y me goooooooooonfle !


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la patate mais la bobinette :rateau: Tu veux des frites ? Bassou propose de mettre les boudins créoles sur le cheval.



Pas du tout : bassou se demandait s'il fallait changer le filtre à huile de la monture, et si oui, avant ou après 12. A ce souci vétérinaire, les &#339;ufs ont déjà répondu. Il semblerait que oui, mais uniquement en cas de gel dans les cheveux du clown.



BackCat a dit:


> Je ne connais pas la personne dont vous me parlez. Désolé&#8230;



Cela n'a aucune importance : vous ne serriez pas le seul ici à parler de ce que vous ne connaissez pas !



PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, vous ne savez pas où est passé Napoléon ?



Si mes souvenirs sont bons je crois qu'il est mort, dans un duel resté célèbre avec Clemenceau. Celui-ci ne cesse d'ailleurs de s'en vanter tous les matins a la cantine.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Cela n'a aucune importance : vous ne *serriez* pas le seul ici à parler de ce que vous ne connaissez pas !


Ah ? Parce qu'en plus faut que je le _serre_ dans mes bras ? Mackie t'a piqué ton compte ou quoi ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Cela n'a aucune importance : vous ne serriez pas le seul ici à parler de ce que vous ne connaissez pas !


Pourquoi ? Tu comptes nous parler de ton sens de l'orientation ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il est rassurant de penser que certains ici n'ont pas oublié tout leur vocabulaire



Leur cape et l'eau non plus. En attendant qui dégonfle Ponk ? Il ne faudrait pas qu'il reste collé dans le gel des cheveux du clown :rateau:


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ? Parce qu'en plus faut que je le _serre_ dans mes bras ? Mackie t'a piqué ton compte ou quoi ? :affraid:



J'ai quelques absences ce matin... 



DocEvil a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Tu comptes nous parler de ton sens de l'orientation ?



Pfffff... L'Espagne, Orthez, c'est pareil : à gauche vu de chez moi. Un peu plus, un peu moins... Ce qui m'a interpellé, c'est que vous parliez français. Presque. Et le nombre d'opossums qui rôdent dans la ville. Tout le monde sait qu'il n'y a pas d'opossums en Espagne.


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Tu comptes nous parler de ton sens de l'orientation ?


Ca sent l'dossier ça &#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bons je crois qu'il est mort, dans un duel resté célèbre avec Clemenceau. Celui-ci ne cesse d'ailleurs de s'en vanter tous les matins a la cantine.


 
Mince !

Et du coup, je me coltine Jules...
la plaie !

Moi, si c'est ça, je vous préviens, je redeviens sain d'esprit - _si vice pacem para bellum nom de dieu !_

Ah merde, voilà que je parle comme l'autre débile.
Il doit être contagieux.


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca sent l'dossier ça &#8230;



Oui. J'avais rendez-vous avec Monsieur X sur le parking d'un supermarché, juste à la sortie de l'autostrade. Ca faisait un peu "gorge profonde" a un détail près : dans le film, il n'a pas de Kangoo...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca sent l'dossier ça &#8230;


Disons seulement, par charité, que pour aller du Capitole à la roche Tarpéienne, on passe rarement par Stockholm. Pascal, si. 


Amok a dit:


> &#8230; dans le film, il n'a pas de Kangoo&#8230;


C'est un Berlingo ! Ahem.


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Disons seulement, par charité, que pour aller du Capitole à la Roche tarpeïenne, on passe rarement par Stockholm. Pascal, si.



Vous manquez singulièrement de cet esprit d'aventure(s) qui est le parfum des héros, comme le mercurochrome en est le pansement !
Vous ne connaissez que la ligne droite, je m'attarde sur les courbes. Vous pensez vitesse, je vagabonde dans des buissons ardents et observe la voute céleste. Chaque pierre, chaque rocher me sussure subrepticement des secrets si suaves que les serpents s'érigent comme des totems indiens. J'agite mon bâton de pluie d'un va et vient régulier et ensemence de l'averse qui en découle les sillons consentants d'une terre sur laquelle l'asphalte n'adhère pas. Chaque escale, chaque port est un ravissement. Pourquoi, dans ces conditions, se priver de détours auxquels Latour lui même ne prenait pas garde ? La prochaine fois que je me retrouve coincé dans les pyrénées, je ne manquerai pas de te souffler dans la trompe a te fissurer Durandal ! 



DocEvil a dit:


> C'est un Berlingo ! Ahem.



Ce qui explique probablement les traces lactées sur la planche de bord !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ca faisait un peu "gorge profonde" a un détail près : dans le film, il n'a pas de Kangoo...



"gorge profonde" ? Un documentaire sur le Grand Canyon du Colorado ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "gorge profonde" ? Un documentaire sur le Grand Canyon du Colorado ? :rateau:



Il va sans dire que nous parlions ici du film de Alan J. Pakula ! 

Dans lequel (pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas vu, l'informateur des journalistes répond a ce doux nom et leur donne rendez vous dans un parking). P77 n'est qu'une boule de vice, mais vous l'avez déjà remarqué.


----------



## katelijn (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai débranchée la chevillette : la bobinette ne cessait de cherrer...



Et PAN, c'était pas du 22


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Encore une qui a confondu chevillette avec chevrotine&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Encore une qui a confondu chevillette avec chevrotine



Remarque, ça sert aussi à tirer mais ça n'a pas les mêmes conséquences


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Février 2009)

Nilufa a dit:


> Alors *j'ai* dégoté un vieux cadre dont *j'ai* retravaillé le contour  à la *...* Je
> retiens (enfin je vais essayer, *parce que* ma  mémoire, *c'est* pas ça. *....* with
> this disorder in achieving  and maintaining an *erection* during sexual activity



Z'avez vu ? C'est le même genre que la vague de la semaine dernière. Font du copier-coller sur des messages d'avant, z'y mettent un peu de gras, des points de suspension entre.
Ça pourrait presque passer pour de l'art.
Sont rien que des cochons. Mais on pourrait les laisser venir, juste voir s'ils vont nous faire rire, non ? Parce que les derniers, on a pas eu le temps de voir, bassou a tout nettoyé tout de suite.


----------



## Bassman (26 Février 2009)

:rose: il est déjà banni cuila aussi :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> :rose: il est déjà banni cuila aussi :rose:


encore un de tes amis bot ?  :love:


----------



## fredintosh (26 Février 2009)

On aurait presque dit un mélange de pascalformac et de tatouille, niveau style et ponctuation.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> On aurait presque dit un mélange de pascalformac et de tatouille, niveau style et ponctuation.


:affraid:

T'es vraiment un pervers !!!!

J'ai vomi !


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> :rose: il est déjà banni cuila aussi :rose:


Mais comment voulez-vous que dans ces conditions on fasse avancer la science !


----------



## Nobody (27 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> C'est parce que j'ai une petite érection en voyant les nouveaux Ap de...




Ben surtout, surtout, change pas de main.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> j'ai une petite érection


 
_ça bande encore,_
_on est vivant tant qu'on trique fort_
_quand on s'réveil ou quand on dort_
_la rage au bas-ventre_

_ça bande encore,_
_comme un goret_
_l'abstinence est un tort_
_ça bande encore_








Lara, si tu nous lis


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> _.../...__ça bande encore,_
> _comme un goret_.../...
> 
> Lara, si tu nous lis


 
Lara est une truie ? :affraid:


----------



## silvio (27 Février 2009)

Je connais bien une Lassie, mais ça n'a aucun rapport .... :mouais:

On BLOBe pas ici ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Lara est une truie ? :affraid:



Comme toutes non ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Comme toutes non ?



sauf Maman.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2009)

Ah oui ! "Le bois dans l'tergal" !




Vu le titre du fil, je trouve que ça s'insère assez bien dans la conversation !


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

100 % Naturel


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2009)

Des bites en bois ou en paille ! Ben tiens ! Pourquoi pas des histoires drôles ?
C'est vrai quoi !
Moi, je viens entretenir la rigidité de mes corps caverneux : avec de la chair, du plein et du creux, de l'ombre qui masque et qui suggère, de la pointe sous le tee-shirt, de l'aréole qui s'étale nonchalante hors de la broderie, de la jambe qui se décroise et s'étend.

Des bites en paille, en bois... En pierre aussi ? Et on se fait un remake des "trois petits cochons" ?


Enfin, bref.

Et puis, tant qu'à raconter des trucs insignifiants, à faire du hors sujet, il me vient une histoire à vous raconter :
_C'est un sanglier et un cochon qui se rencontrent par hasard. 
Et le sanglier de dire au cochon :

- Alors, ça se passe comment ta chimio ?_

Voilà, je peux passer à autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

T'es un mauvais coucheur, da capo.

Je les trouve absolument drôles, moi&#8230;


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> T'es un mauvais coucheur, da capo.
> 
> Je les trouve absolument drôles, moi&#8230;



Mais Nooooonn...
Ne prends pas mal la réaction d'un pauvre employé affaibli par des activités dominicales de terrassement et en conséquence, aux muscles endoloris et à l'humeur peu encline à la rigolade en ce premier lundi gris de mars.

Alors soit ! Il est nécessaire que soit plus clairement marqué l'intérêt que je porte au contributions imagées précédentes.
Banco !

Que l'on trouve cette fameuse bite en pierre, qui nous permettra de raconter l'histoire des "3 petites cochonnes".

Et qu'on choisisse la louve qui saura souffler ces "érections".
Choisissez la bien car souffler est un vrai job.


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Que l'on trouve cette fameuse bite en pierre, qui nous permettra de raconter l'histoire des "3 petites cochonnes".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Ah ouais.
T'es à la hauteur de ce qu'on peut penser de toi  Bravo


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Pour en revenir à la problématique initiale, moi aussi je viens sur MacG dans l'espoir de poster des photos de zizis gigantesques pour rigoler.

Je ne le fais pas parce que je ne sais pas faire fonctionner Google alors je ne trouve pas de photo de zizis gigantesques et si je poste une photo de mon propre zizi, même si ça fait rigoler, ben...
Hum.
bref.

D'où mon drame.
Vous pouvez m'aider ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Tu veux de la skunk ?


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous pouvez m'aider ?



Une petite recherche sur Google t'aurait tout de suite apporté la réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

da capo, tu es méchant.

Je vais aller prendre de la skunk à Nancy.


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> da capo, tu es méchant.



:mouais: j'commence à le savoir.



PonkHead a dit:


> Je vais aller prendre de la skunk à Nancy.


Ici, on tourne à la bergamote.
Chacun son truc.


----------



## boodou (2 Mars 2009)

Et sinon, votre 1ère fois ?

:sleep:


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Et sinon, votre 1ère fois ?
> 
> :sleep:



Ponk et moi avons pris l'engagement solennel de ne rien révéler de notre vie commune. Désolé.


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> :mouais: j'commence à le savoir.
> 
> 
> Ici, on tourne à la bergamote.
> Chacun son truc.




ça tombe bien, j'adore les bad boys :love:

(heu, sinon je préfère l'option mirabelle..)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Ouf !
ben heureusement que ça me prend trois plombes pour écrire un post et que je vérifie avant de balancer la purée, tu vois parce que j'avais complètement oublié ça...

fiou !
A côté de quoi on est passé, quand même !


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2009)

mado a dit:


> ça tombe bien, j'adore les bad boys :love:
> 
> (heu, sinon je préfère l'option mirabelle..)



Ah la voilà notre louve !

Sûr ! Pour une louve comme ça, demain je change de nom, je retrouve le frère que je n'ai jamais eu et je rebâtis Rome.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> skunk à Nancy.



alors là je dis MONSIEUR Ponkhead


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2009)

mado a dit:


> ça tombe bien, j'adore les bad boys :love:
> 
> (heu, sinon je préfère l'option mirabelle..)



Pour moi ce sera bad boys avec option abricotine.
Tu partages ?


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pour moi ce sera bad boys avec option abricotine.
> Tu partages ?


Oh, une de mes cellules. Qui discute avec une autre de mes cellules.
Faites pas trop de mélanges, hein. Après ça me porte sur l'estomac.




Si j'avais su que tu passais par là, je ne serais pas allé chercher cette reprise de fond de court.


----------



## NED (5 Mars 2009)

Un AP feminin....
"AP" ça sonne comme Appétissant  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Ce que j'aime, c'est l'humour très particulier des posteurs de MacG :love:

PS : blob


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Je viens de regarder la première page du bar,
je me suis demandé combien des posts de cette soudaine frénésie postière féminine avaient à voir avec le jeu dont je ne citerais pas le nom vu que je ne peux pas absorber tibomonG4.
Jeu que j'ai créé.

Je dois dire que mon égo a eu un début d'érection.


----------



## dool (5 Mars 2009)

Ca peut continuer......


Pourquoi je reviens ?? Pour m'offrir à ma belle !...soit réactive !


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2009)

dool a dit:


> Ca peut continuer......
> 
> 
> Pourquoi je reviens ?? Pour m'offrir à ma belle !...soit réactive !





Mademoiselle blob, c'est très bien aussi non ? :love:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2009)

Vous vous êtes causées avant pour être aussi synchro ?  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pour moi ce sera bad boys avec option abricotine.
> Tu partages ?



Non.

Il suffit maintenant, un peu de tenue.


----------

